# CPU-Kühler i5-6500  /  Ziel: ultraleise!



## Mr_Viking (28. Januar 2016)

*CPU-Kühler i5-6500  /  Ziel: ultraleise!*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich suche für mein i5-6500 einen passenden Kühler.
Wichtig ist mir, dass der Kühler möglichst *leise* ist.

Mein Setup:
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5 PCGH Edition (also Standard: 2x140mm Front, 1x140mm Rückseite)
CPU: Intel i5-6500
Board: ASRock Z170 Extreme4
Netzteil: be quite! Straight Power 10 500W
GraKa: Nvidia geforce GTX 960

Mein Gedanke war, dass der CPU-Kühler so groß ist das er sich bei kleiner bis mittlerer Leistung eher langweilen sollte und vielleicht sogar passiv ausreicht.
Bei voller Auslastung sollte er aber auch nur minimals zu hören sein.


Ich habe mich schonmal ein bisschen umgeschaut und mir sind diese aufgefallen:
Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition
Scythe Mugen 4 
Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition
be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1

Natürlich nehme ich auch gerne andere Empfehlungen an!

Und dann noch zwei Fragen:
3Pin oder PWM? _(so wie ich das im Handbuch lese geht beides, oder? Was ist jetzt die Empfehlung für den Kauf?)_
Kann ich mit dem Board den Lüfter so steuern, dass dieser erst bei z.B. 40°C erst anfängt zu drehen? _(so wie ich das im Handbuch lese geht es, oder?)_

_EDIT: ASRock Z170 Extreme4
ASRock > Z170 Extreme4
- 2 x CPU Fan Connectors (4-pin) (Smart Fan Speed Control)
- 3 x Chassis Fan Connectors (4-pin) (Smart Fan Speed Control)*
*All CPU/Chassis Fan Connectors can auto detect if 3-pin or 4-pin fan is in use.
The CPU Fan Connector supports the CPU fan of maximum 1A (12W) fan power.
ftp://europe.asrock.com/Manual/Z170 Extreme4.pdf_


*Budget: bis ca. 45€
Ziel: so leise wie möglich auch unter Volllast*

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!
MfG Mr_Viking


----------



## the.hai (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler i5-6500  /  Ziel: ultraleise!*

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Scythe Mugen MAX (SCMGD-1000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition (84000000136) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

im idle sind die lüfter eh unhörbar leise, wenn du sie runterregelst. für reinen passivbetrieb sind die towerkühler nicht gebaut.

ich würde den brocken 2 oder macho nehmen  ersterer werkelt auch bei mir in doppel lüfter bestückung.


----------



## flx23 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler i5-6500  /  Ziel: ultraleise!*

Hallo
also ich nutze bei meinem i5 3550 einen dark rock adwanced c1. 
dafür hab ich mir 2 Lüfterkufen eingestellt.  einmal für games wo er immer mit mindesten 30% läuft (quasi lautlos) und einen für alles andere wo der Lüfter erst ab einer cpu Temperatur von 50 grad einschaltet.  bis jetzt konnte der pc somit komplett lautlos betrieben werden. (natürlich musste dafür auch die alte festplatte fliegen...)

wie es jetzt bei deinem board mit Lüftersteuerung ist weis ich nicht aber ich denke mal.es wird schon etwas geben womit du übers Mainboard deine Lüfter steuern kannst. (einfach mal Handbuch nachschaun) und zu 3/4 pin Anschluß würde ich sagen schau doch einfach mit was du den Lüfter auf das Mainboard Stöpsel kannst.

für einen leisen betrieb ist es natürlich auch wichtig das ein guter luftzug im Gehäuse moglich ist (oben nut gitter wo die luft raus kann, unten seite sowie vorn und hinten ebenfalls gitter dit viel luft reinkommen kann


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler i5-6500  /  Ziel: ultraleise!*

HR-02 Rev. B. oder Brocken 2.

Persönlich würde ich den Thermalright vorziehen, da er kein Direct Touch hat und passiv etwas besser kühlt.
Ansonsten kann man aber auch einfach ne Münze werfen


----------



## MDJ (28. Januar 2016)

*CPU-Kühler i5-6500  /  Ziel: ultraleise!*

Meine Erfahrung mit zwei genannten Kühlern auf privaten System und Testsystem:

Brocken 2 und Mugen Max.
Gute Temperaturen und praktisch lautlos.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler i5-6500  /  Ziel: ultraleise!*

Warum machst du für das absolut gleiche Thema zwei verschiedene Threads auf? 

Ansonsten zitiere ich mich an dieser Stelle einfach mal selbst:


Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich versteh den ganzen Aufwand nicht, es ist doch nur ein 6500...
> Setz einen  Ben Nevis drauf und Ruhe ist.
> Alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach pure Geldverschwendung.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler i5-6500  /  Ziel: ultraleise!*

Wenn Du etwa 10€ mehr drauflegst bekommst einen Thermalright "Le Grand Macho". Damit sollte sich der i5 auch gut passiv kühlen lassen. 
In ein paar Tagen wird es von mir (hoffentlich) einen Erfahrungsbericht zu einem passiv Setup von einem i7 6700K (TDP wird wahrscheinlich im BIOS begrenzt) und dem Grand Macho geben, völlig ohne Lüfter im Gehäuse - falls Du noch so lange warten möchtest.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler i5-6500  /  Ziel: ultraleise!*



MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> Wenn Du etwa 10€ mehr drauflegst bekommst einen Thermalright "Le Grand Macho". Damit sollte sich der i5 auch gut passiv kühlen lassen.
> In ein paar Tagen wird es von mir (hoffentlich) einen Erfahrungsbericht zu einem passiv Setup von einem i7 6700K (TDP wird wahrscheinlich im BIOS begrenzt) und dem Grand Macho geben, völlig ohne Lüfter im Gehäuse - falls Du noch so lange warten möchtest.



Oh, darauf bin ich schon gespannt. 
Wird das ganze mit Fan Duct laufen?


----------



## WoNkA253 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler i5-6500  /  Ziel: ultraleise!*

also ich hab auf meinem i5 6600 nen Scythe Ashura (hatte n Kumpel noch unbenutzt leider ohne Lüfter daheim) mit nem Alpenföhn Wingboost 2 und ich hör das Ding selbst unter last nicht.
Gut ich muss aber auch selbst sagen der Ashura ist für diese CPU vollkommen überdimensioniert


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler i5-6500  /  Ziel: ultraleise!*

Der Scythe Ashura ist ein super Kühler, kann ich ebenfalls nur empfehlen!
Selbst einen 6600K kann er spielend leicht unterhalb der 700 U/min halten. Den 6500er dürfte er problemlos semi-passiv bis passiv kühlen.

* @ Xaphyr:*
Von purer Geldverschwendung reden, einen Ben Nevis empfehlen und sich im gleichen Atemzug nach einem Le Grand Macho erkundigen.
Das hat schon was 

 Den Fan-Duct braucht man afaik übrigens nur beim Einsatz von Gehäuselüftern.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler i5-6500  /  Ziel: ultraleise!*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Der Scythe Ashura ist ein super Kühler, kann ich ebenfalls nur empfehlen!
> Selbst einen 6600K kann er spielend leicht unterhalb der 700 U/min halten. Den 6500er dürfte er problemlos semi-passiv bis passiv kühlen.
> 
> * @ Xaphyr:*
> ...



Nene, das verstehst du falsch, ich bin auf den Test gespannt. 

Ausserdem geht es um passiv! ^^


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler i5-6500  /  Ziel: ultraleise!*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Oh, darauf bin ich schon gespannt.
> Wird das ganze mit Fan Duct laufen?



Nein, ohne. Werde die Decke meines Define R5 öffnen und hoffe, dass ich so ausreichend Konvektion habe. Grafikkarte wird auch keine verbaut, daher dürften nicht viel mehr als 120W Verlustleistung gekühlt werden müssen. Die Lüfter werde ich einfach erstmal abziehen und beobachten.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler i5-6500  /  Ziel: ultraleise!*



MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> Nein, ohne. Werde die Decke meines Define R5 öffnen und hoffe, dass ich so ausreichend Konvektion habe. Grafikkarte wird auch keine verbaut, daher dürften nicht viel mehr als 120W Verlustleistung gekühlt werden müssen. Die Lüfter werde ich einfach erstmal abziehen und beobachten.



Super, genau der Bereich der mich juckt. ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler i5-6500  /  Ziel: ultraleise!*



MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> Wenn Du etwa 10€ mehr drauflegst bekommst einen Thermalright "Le Grand Macho". Damit sollte sich der i5 auch gut passiv kühlen lassen.


Was soll es bringen? Ein leiser Luftzug sollte da sein, da ist ein Lüfter am CPU-Kühler immer leiser, als ein Gehäusekühler. Ein Rechner macht immer Geräusche, ich höre z.B. im Idle aktuell nur Geräusch vom Netzteil, einem BQ DPP11, das all mit am leisesten gilt. Ein hochwertiger 120 oder 140mm Lüfter mit 350U/min am CPU-Kühler, und das schaffen z.B. die Skythe Lüfter, ist wirklich als nicht zu hören zu bezeichnen,


----------



## the.hai (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler i5-6500  /  Ziel: ultraleise!*

Und wer dann nich festplatten verbaut, der kann es eh nicht lautlos hinbekommen^^


----------



## flx23 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler i5-6500  /  Ziel: ultraleise!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was soll es bringen? Ein leiser Luftzug sollte da sein, da ist ein Lüfter am CPU-Kühler immer leiser, als ein Gehäusekühler. Ein Rechner macht immer Geräusche, ich höre z.B. im Idle aktuell nur Geräusch vom Netzteil, einem BQ DPP11, das all mit am leisesten gilt. Ein hochwertiger 120 oder 140mm Lüfter mit 350U/min am CPU-Kühler, und das schaffen z.B. die Skythe Lüfter, ist wirklich als nicht zu hören zu bezeichnen,



Erstmal kommt es hier eigentlich auf die Definition von Lautlos an. Will man nichts vom PC hören wenn man an ihm arbeitet oder soll er in speziellen akustischen Räumen getestet werden mit hochempfindlichen Messgeräten. Ich gehe mal vom ersten Fall aus. 
Da somit die Umgebung ein Normales Haus/Wohnung ist hat man ein gewissen Umgebungsrauschen. Das ist immer da und wird im Normalfall vom Mensche nicht wahrgenommen. Gründe dafür sind Verkehr (Luft und Auto) sowie Wind, Bewegung Wasserleitungen in den Wänden und und und. 
Schaltet man bei einem PC nun ALLE Lüfter ab und es ist keine Magnetplattenspeicher verbaut sollte er quasi lautlos sein. 

Natürlich können ein paar "elektronische Geräusche" also etwas Spulenpfeifen etc vorhanden sein. Bei guten Komponenten(Verklebte hochwertige Spulen oder Gutes Layout/Dimensionierung der Bauteile) kommt aber auch das nur unter großer Last vor. 

Ergo: Ein PC welcher vom Geräusch nicht wahrgenommen wird wenn er läuft ist möglich.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler i5-6500  /  Ziel: ultraleise!*



flx23 schrieb:


> Erstmal kommt es hier eigentlich auf die Definition von Lautlos an. Will man nichts vom PC hören wenn man an ihm arbeitet oder soll er in speziellen akustischen Räumen getestet werden mit hochempfindlichen Messgeräten. Ich gehe mal vom ersten Fall aus.
> Da somit die Umgebung ein Normales Haus/Wohnung ist hat man ein gewissen Umgebungsrauschen. Das ist immer da und wird im Normalfall vom Mensche nicht wahrgenommen. Gründe dafür sind Verkehr (Luft und Auto) sowie Wind, Bewegung Wasserleitungen in den Wänden und und und.
> Schaltet man bei einem PC nun ALLE Lüfter ab und es ist keine Magnetplattenspeicher verbaut sollte er quasi lautlos sein.
> 
> ...



Inwiefern bringt uns das Posting jetzt weiter?


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler i5-6500  /  Ziel: ultraleise!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was soll es bringen?



Der Rechner staubt weniger zu. Außerdem ist lüfterlos rein logikbasiert immer leiser als selbst der leiseste Lüfter. Wo die Grenze zum Unhörbaren ist muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 
Und Elektronikgeräusche treten ebenso bei aktiv gekühlten Systemen auf, man nimmt sie nur weniger wahr. 

Mein Netzteil ist das Seasonic X-460 Fanless. Entgegen aller Berichte konnte ich bisher noch nie Geräusche von diesem ausgehend wahrnehmen. Vielleicht ändert sich das im geplanten Passiv-Setup, aber leise wird es mit absoluter Sicherheit dennoch.

Bei mir daheim steht bereits ein Passiv-System von Silentmaxx (nicht meines). Bis auf die verbauten Festplatten geht von diesem absolut kein Geräusch aus.


----------

